# Geneva 2011: Chevrolet Cruze Hatchback Debuts



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Im confused, the email says its coming to the U.S. and then this says it isnt. So whats the deal?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Interesting, now we just need a 200+ HP engine option.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think it will be coming to the US anytime soon.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

I love hatchbacks for their practicality but I think the sedan has better lines. The Silver artist rendition I saw was actually better looking. As for hitting our shores it's hard to say. They are sending a diesel here so you never know


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...well, maybe "not" on the diesel!?!

...just read that GM is considering "holding-off" on the diesel introduction for awhile!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

No hatchback for the U.S., no Coupe.
New GM is starting to remind me of old GM but even old GM would make a Coupe.


----------



## sync87 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would have bought an Eco hatch in a second over the sedan.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

2 dooooorrr cruze! Please


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Has Chevy launched an official site of these hatchback cruze? Anyone know a review site that tells the dimensions of the car's trunk? Moving on, production should also be planned for Asia Pacific where compact and hatchback cars are still growing.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you can find information on the GM-Holden website.


----------

